# where can I find car engine line drawings for engines of the 1950/60's?



## Metal Mickey (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello, does anyone know where I can find line drawings (or the type you used to get in the Eagle magazine)for car engines made during the 1950's and 60's? I would like to have a go at making up some plan's (ambitious I know) for a scale engine. The ones I really fancy are the Ford sidevalves and also the early cross flow engines.

Any help you can give will be much appreciated


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Mike

Are you thinking of those sort of cut-away drawings you used to get on the front of haynes manuals? I wouldn't know where to start making a set of parts from a drawing like that but I'm sure you have a plan. something like this?







I know that's not the engine that you are after but is that the kind of drawing you want? My personal ambition is to make a 1/3 scale working replica of a 25hp VW type 1 engine but that's probably 20 years in the future.

Sorry for the rambling post.


----------



## Bernd (Jul 16, 2008)

Twinsquirrel  said:
			
		

> My personal ambition is to make a 1/3 scale working replica of a 25hp VW type 1 engine but that's probably 20 years in the future.



I've also toyed with the idea of using the type 1 engine from a VW since I used to drive them. I have one engine in the garage in a box from a dune buggy I'd built. In one of the Model Engine Builder magazines is a pic of somebody that built a scale engine based on the type 1.

Mike: Perhaps a Clymer(sp?) manual or check on the net for hot rod builders. 

Bernd


----------



## rickharris (Jul 16, 2008)

Lots of places - Enter "car engine cut away drawings" into google images for lots of choice.


----------



## Loose nut (Jul 16, 2008)

a better idea would be to buy an old "scrapper" engine of the type you like that is fairly complete, disassemble and start measuring. Take the guessing out of the process.


----------



## Metal Mickey (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello Twinsquirrel, The drawing in your post is half of what I was looking for. If that drawing was also shown alongside a plan type line drawing then I hoped to make something from both. 

Bernd I am following up your hot rod thought. We don't have such a strong Hot Rod scene here in the UK so it could bear fruit........

Rickharris I have tried similar searches with little results for the engine type I am looking for but I did put your keywords in and all I can find it the top end of engines really. I am not looking to build a F1 or Porsche its more at the basic 1950's Ford/ Vauxhall/BMC really.

Loose Nut, I never thought of that approach and I think its brilliant! If I have the engine in bits I can make the measurements, refer to photo's etc. I will now look out for an old engine of the type I want, scrap yards should be a good source, so many thanks....... :bow:


----------

